# New Deck Install (pic)



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

After a few hours of cutting and attachin wires here is the finished product..

Its the Rockford Fosgate RF9300

http://www11.brinkster.com/skribe/img/New Deck.JPG

(paste into browser)

The paint got a lil chipped around so I gotta touch that up

http://www11.brinkster.com/skribe/img/RF Speaker.JPG

thast the rockford speakers I install to go with deck..

Comments appreciated

u may have to reload page after u click link for it to work


----------

